
Generating Unique 64 Bit IDs with Go on Kubernetes - tinrab
https://outcrawl.com/generating-unique-ids-kubernetes/
======
alpb
1\. why would you not automatically figure out the IP address from ifconfig?

2\. why wouldn't you use pod ID (i.e. hostname) as the seed?

3\. how exactly Kubernetes is relevant to unique ID generation? :)

